# case back hoe transmission



## ricefarmer (Feb 2, 2012)

shift shuttle to forward and start to move (in any gear) it will blow the seal out on the screw on filter at the top of the tranny 
Case 680 L


----------



## ricefarmer (Feb 2, 2012)

thank you for any input
i will answer any ????


----------



## ricefarmer (Feb 2, 2012)

is this likely to be a major rebuild or maybe something simple?


----------



## ricefarmer (Feb 2, 2012)

who could you reccomend that i talk to about this issue.


----------

